

The Skully Smart Motorcycle Helmet Sharpens Your Senses On The Road - sgrove
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/11/skully/

======
kellicot
The Skully AR-1 helmet started quite literally as a fever dream by founder and
CEO Dr. Marcus Weller, who had been in multiple motorcycle accidents before.
He dreamt of a helmet that could give him HUD directions and GPS, and even let
him get a clearer view of what’s behind him. He woke up in the middle of the
night and spent an hour looking for this helmet, certain that it must exist in
the world.

